# Fly rod/reel storage



## Tarponless (Jan 7, 2019)

I struggle when on a center console. Any ideas?


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I hang on 2 horizontal wood bars strung from the ceiling. I put some notches for butts and tips. Eye screws in ceiling and bars and some paracord attaching them so it hangs about a foot from the ceiling. Super cheap. Hung about 7.5 feet apart. Gets them out of my way in a tight storage shed with no wall room and easy to put up and take down (from someone who fishes daily).


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

X2^

But put them above where the garage door goes so they can't be seen when the door is open.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I built a vertical, rolling case, with an offset for my bucket and wading boots. if I new how to post pictures I would. Feel free to send a DM with your mobile # and I can text you some pics.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

timogleason said:


> I hang on 2 horizontal wood bars strung from the ceiling. I put some notches for butts and tips. Eye screws in ceiling and bars and some paracord attaching them so it hangs about a foot from the ceiling. Super cheap. Hung about 7.5 feet apart. Gets them out of my way in a tight storage shed with no wall room and easy to put up and take down (from someone who fishes daily).


Same for me except I used PVC pipe with pipe insulation. That's where my spares go, the ones I use regularly are here:


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

FlyBy said:


> Same for me except I used PVC pipe with pipe insulation. That's where my spares go, the ones I use regularly are here:
> View attachment 90898


Those wouldn’t last 5 minutes in a Houston parking lot.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Pretty basic rod rack for me


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Horizontal for me. For the pegs I opted to get copper tubing from Home Depot and splatter it with a very dry miracle grow/water mix then let it dry to prematurely age it. To ensure I wouldn’t get the Patina on the rods I sleeved the peg with clear vinyl tubing. Capped of with a raw copper tubing cap.

The extra details and no rods on the floor any more keep the wife happy.

Rod in the middle looks really un supported but it’s a really soft action fiberglass rod FYI.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

some of mine are on the floor of my downstairs fly tying, weight lifting, bullet loading room


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I bought some cheapo plastic rod racks with foam insert from Academy and have it mounted vertical on a wall in my fish room in the garage.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I built a horizontal holder. 

Tarpon inlay on the inside. Redfish tail on the outsides


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

*Current setup *


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Is anyone concerned about keeping all this gear in the garage in Texas with heat and humidity?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve never had any issues keeping rods in a garage/open door building. 


efi2712micro said:


> Is anyone concerned about keeping all this gear in the garage in Texas with heat and humidity?


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Frequently used rods are hanging from the ceiling in the racks I got on EBay









Others are in their tubes in this rack I made:


----------



## Scallah3 (Oct 6, 2018)

I built mine from oak and copper pipe. I keep all my equipment inside. The Florida humidity always scared me away from leaving it in the garage.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> .. my downstairs fly tying, weight lifting, bullet loading room


Awesome! But don't you think that each of those activities deserves its own room??? Tell the woman it's time to consolidate her shoes, crafts, and pantry so you've got more room for your stuff!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Spent shot gun shell makes a pretty trick hanger as well. Ive also used the brass as screw head covers , spent primers as well


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paulrad said:


> Awesome! But don't you think that each of those activities deserves its own room??? Tell the woman it's time to consolidate her shoes, crafts, and pantry so you've got more room for your stuff!


I have 2 finished rooms in the downstairs daylight basement the 2 stories above are mostly for she who must.......


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Man I don't feel so bad anymore about all the fly rods and reels I have. Look honey, you see everybody has a bunch of gear too. I just keep mine in tubes kind of spread out in case she gets pissed and tries to break a few of em.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

FlyBy said:


> Same for me except I used PVC pipe with pipe insulation. That's where my spares go, the ones I use regularly are here:
> View attachment 90898


Legit!


----------



## Mambo (Oct 22, 2017)

I took a noodle foam pool float, mounted it horizontally to the wall in 4-5 spots and made vertical slits for the rods. The butt end rests on the floor. Need a taller ceiling though.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Mambo said:


> I took a noodle foam pool float, mounted it horizontally to the wall in 4-5 spots and made vertical slits for the rods. The butt end rests on the floor. Need a taller ceiling though.


That is a good idea!


----------

